# Andys Step it up a notch journal



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

Ok.

Been out the gym for over 3 weeks now and finally going back on Monday.

For those of you who dont know me, Im 32, 5'11, 13.2 stone, 16-17% bf.

I was originally 14.5 stone and fat, and worked hard to get where I am now.....

but.......

As the title suggests, its time for me to step it up a notch and do things properly instead of faffing about in the gym with no proper routine and just maintaining what i have.

I want to add mass. plain and simple.

This will be my routine (courtesy of Barsnack) starting Monday, although for a while, because i was injured, i will be going light.

Monday

Chest (All Heavy)

Flat BP x 4

Incline BP x3

Decline BP x 3

Cable crossovers x 3

Tri's (All Heavy)

Close Grip Bench Press x 4

Weighted Dips x 4

V-bar Pulldowns x 4

Tuesday

Back

Wide Grip Weighted Pull-ups x 4 (Heavy)

Bent over rows x 4 (Light)

Lat pulldowns x 4 (Light)

Bi's (All Heavy)

Wide grip barbell curls x 4

Short grip barbell curls x 4

Hammers x 3

Deadlifts x 5 (Heavy)

Wednesday

Shoulders (All Heavy)

Seated Military Press x 4

Side Raises x 3

Front Raises x 3

Bent over rear delts raises x 3

Legs

Squats x 5 (Heavy)

Calf Raises x 4 (Light)

Leg Press x 3 (Light)

Leg Extension x 3 (Light)

Leg Curl x 3 (Light)

Thursday

Chest (All Light)

Weighted Chest Dips x 4

Incline Dumbbells x 3

Decline BP x 3

Cable crossovers x 3

Tri's (All light)

Close Grip Bench Press x 4

Weighted Dips x 4

V-bar Pulldowns x 4

Friday

Shoulders (All light)

Seated Military Press x 4

Side Raises x 3

Front Raises x 3

Bent over rear delts raises x 3

Bi's (All Light)

Wide grip barbell curls x 4

Short grip barbell curls x 4

Hammers x 3

Traps (Heavy/Light)

Shrugs x 5 As for diet, Ill be eating as clean as I can and as much as I can as well. This will be an example of a daily food intake:

Meal 1

whole eggs

oats

Meal 2

chicken

basmati rice

fruit

Meal 3

tuna

salad

olive/flax oil

nuts

Meal 4

Baked beans

wholemeal toast

serving of whey

Meal 5 PWO

whey in water

glucose powder OR

maltodextrine powder

Meal 6

steak

jacket potato

green veg

Supps: multivits, codliver oil, ON 100% whey gold, mri black powder, kre alkalyn

I have seen a lot of guys on here who have seen fantastic gains and I want to be one of these people.

At the moment, I am natural, but havent ruled out aas yet. If I feel like things arent going the way I want, then who knows?

I know if I decide to go down that route, then Im in the best place possible for advice.

Everybody feel free to pop in and pick the bones out of what im doing.

Commend me if Im doing it right

Criticise me if Im doing it wrong.

Roll on Monday, I am so psyched up for this....


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2011)

Subbed 

Looks like your all set and ready to go buddy!

Roll on Monday then


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

R0B said:


> Subbed
> 
> Looks like your all set and ready to go buddy!
> 
> Roll on Monday then


Bring it on bro.

cannot fkn wait...


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2011)

Monday can stay away lol Weekend is short enough 

Did you get a freezer for your meat stash....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

bout fcukin time ya chimp lol.. you know i will be in to kick your scrawny a$$ brother lol...

lets fcukin have it mate


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

R0B said:


> Monday can stay away lol Weekend is short enough
> 
> Did you get a freezer for your meat stash....


na mate, not yet, theres no answer...maybe shes on hols or something.

its a funny website that, it had someone giving away.................a lightbulb.


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> bout fcukin time ya chimp lol.. you know i will be in to kick your scrawny a$$ brother lol...
> 
> lets fcukin have it mate


i wouldnt expect any less mate....


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2011)

andy said:


> na mate, not yet, theres no answer...maybe shes on hols or something.
> 
> its a funny website that, it had someone giving away.................a lightbulb.


LOL, yeah anything literally goes on there!

She's probably counting her money, or polishing those diamonds


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Good luck mate... will be popping in regularly..


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

nice one. cheers big man^^^^^^


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

right. ive had my breakfast and supps, took me pre workout and im about to head to the gym.

i cannot wait, my hands are actually shaking, i just hope my trap doesnt play up.

ill post how i got on when i get back


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

Laaaaaaavin it.

just back from the gym. done chest and tris. i went light (50kg bench) but kept good form and my trap didnt play up.

It felt so good being back there, i feel amazing and pumped and cant wait to get back in there tomorrow for back and bis.

Im staying light this week, then if alls good by next monday, then ill up all weights on all exercises.

I am on such a high


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

andy said:


> Laaaaaaavin it.
> 
> just back from the gym. done chest and tris. i went light (50kg bench) but kept good form and my trap didnt play up.
> 
> ...


makes you tingle all over getting your first session back under your belt mate dont it.. like you say take it nice and steady as you get into it, deffo dont want to fcuk something up again ..

nice one matey nothing wrong with a 50kg bench straight off the bat pal X


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

honestly cant stop smiling mate, felt a wee bit of a weakling benching 50kg, but, all going well, i want to put about 10kg on each week.

I think thats realistic,and who knows? I might be able to get more than that on.

was laughing comparing your chest routine and my current one btw


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

andy said:


> honestly cant stop smiling mate, felt a wee bit of a weakling benching 50kg, but, all going well, i want to put about 10kg on each week.
> 
> I think thats realistic,and who knows? I might be able to get more than that on.
> 
> *was laughing comparing your chest routine and my current one btw*


i know what ya mean mate at the minute, but in the grand scheme of things its not one bit relevant what my routine looks like compared to yours pal...

I would p1ss putting my routine at the side of say gym rats or uriels or mingster. gym rat was db flying 50's mate i dont even press that dumbell wise...

it will come, and you will look back and be glad you ramped up steadily rather than fcuk yourself up so you cant lift jack !!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

What the fcuk is goin on in here then

Subbed :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2011)

Breda said:


> What the fcuk is goin on in here then
> 
> Subbed :thumbup1:


Not much!

C'mon Andy, you should be ripped to fvck on your first day back!


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

Breda said:


> What the fcuk is goin on in here then
> 
> Subbed :thumbup1:


not much goin on yet man, watch this space......


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

R0B said:


> Not much!
> 
> C'mon Andy, you should be ripped to fvck on your first day back!


hahahahaaaaaaaaaaa.....do a 1rm and the chest just goes "pop!"


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

3 hours out of the gym and already ive got doms.... as much as i love the feeling, ive never had it that quick.....

normal???!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

andy said:


> 3 hours out of the gym and already ive got doms.... as much as i love the feeling, ive never had it that quick.....
> 
> normal???!!


you will be alright mate, a nice soak in the bath and get your woman to give you a rub down, you will be good to go tomorrow !!!

and change your avatar comment from injured to warrior lol !!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> you will be alright mate, a nice soak in the bath and get your woman to give you a rub down, you will be good to go tomorrow !!!
> 
> and change your avatar comment from injured to warrior lol !!


She's busy 

Must of been good to get back into it Andy, roll on tomorrow....if your not a cripple come the morning


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> you will be alright mate, a nice soak in the bath and get your woman to give you a rub down, you will be good to go tomorrow !!!
> 
> and change your avatar comment from injured to warrior lol !!


oh aye...forgot about that:thumbup1:


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

R0B said:


> She's busy


haha ya fkn wido


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2011)

andy said:


> haha ya fkn wido


Love u too XXX


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Well done getting back into it mate. 3 hours is OK, particularly after a break. But get a soak and keep stretching to reduce the DOMS. Otherwise tomorrow will be a whole world of pain!

Also you may well find that your tris are complaining in the morning as well. 

sub'd

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> Well done getting back into it mate. 3 hours is OK, particularly after a break. But get a soak and keep stretching to reduce the DOMS. Otherwise tomorrow will be a whole world of pain!
> 
> Also you may well find that your tris are complaining in the morning as well.
> 
> ...


yep, tris are nipping a wee bit now too love it tho


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

andy said:


> yep, tris are nipping a wee bit now too love it tho


I know what you mean - cos you know it means they are going to get stronger and GROW! :lol:

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

wow. sore chest for me today but it feels great. i love muscle soreness.

back and bis today,and, if im honest, im a wee bit intimidated about back, cos before i started this routine, i didnt really focus on back, i know i should have but didnt. so....il see how it goes.

ive got a training partner today, so ill want to show off, so that might help.

diet wise, ive been struggling to eat today, dont know why, but ill do my best with that.

will post how i got on later


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Good luck mate.

You training 5 days in a row then right? I guess one of the days is light but you might end up battering your CNS I'd personally stick to a 4 day split but see how it goes I guess..


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Good luck mate.
> 
> You training 5 days in a row then right? I guess one of the days is light but you might end up battering your CNS I'd personally stick to a 4 day split but see how it goes I guess..


thanks mate, yeah 5 days, but like you say ,if its too much then ill mix it up a bit. im just dipping my toes in the now


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

andy said:


> thanks mate, yeah 5 days, but like you say ,if its too much then ill mix it up a bit. im just dipping my toes in the now


Yeah fairy muff fella you might get on fine with it or you might struggle look forward to seeing how you get on


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2011)

Have a good session buddy 

Don't go injuring yourself trying to show your mate up!

Much Love


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

R0B said:


> Have a good session buddy
> 
> Don't go injuring yourself trying to show your mate up!
> 
> Much Love


hes the kind of mate that, even if i feel like my arms are going to snap off, and ill be injured for a year, im STILL going to do better than him


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2011)

andy said:


> hes the kind of mate that, even if i feel like my arms are going to snap off, and ill be injured for a year, im STILL going to do better than him


Haha, drop some laxatives in his pre workout. Then he'll not push as hard when a turtle head says hello


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

R0B said:


> Haha, drop some laxatives in his pre workout. Then he'll not push as hard when a turtle head says hello


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Popping in and saying hi.....nice routine.


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

well, just back from the gym, bit disappointed tbh, pullups and rows were affecting my trap big time. i still gave it my all but ive stepped out of the gym feeling like ive not really done anything.

i actually enjoyed the back routine and when i can go heavy on it, and dont aggravate my trap, i think it could be my new fave exercise.

bis were good,got a good pump from them....ive missed that.

got my bf done and im now 18% bf:cursing: thats what eating rubbish for 3 weeks does for you, so im going to have to try and chuck in a wee bit cardio somewhere.

shoulders and legs tomorrow, hope i can give shoulders my all, i know this is a light week, but it is a bit frustrating when you want to go heavier but just CANT.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

andy said:


> well, just back from the gym, bit disappointed tbh, pullups and rows were affecting my trap big time. i still gave it my all but ive stepped out of the gym feeling like ive not really done anything.
> 
> i actually enjoyed the back routine and when i can go heavy on it, and dont aggravate my trap, i think it could be my new fave exercise.
> 
> ...


It takes time to recover. You push it too quick and you'll be having time off again! I just got back from what in the end was about 10 weeks off in all. HOwever stayed away until healed and no pain. Am back smashing it now. Take your time, it'll be worth it.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

andy said:


> well, just back from the gym, bit disappointed tbh, pullups and rows were affecting my trap big time. i still gave it my all but ive stepped out of the gym feeling like ive not really done anything.
> 
> i actually enjoyed the back routine and when i can go heavy on it, and dont aggravate my trap, i think it could be my new fave exercise.
> 
> ...


yes mate Diggy is right be warned and dont go too hard to quick... you shouldnt be dissapointed with anything this week as long as your back in the gym mate and training then thats a massive hurdle surely...

give it a few weeks getting back into the swing of things and then start getting them weights up..

if your dissapointed mate anytime in the next 3 weeks im negging you , as it means your trying too hard too soon, so dont be a cnut and take it slow.. dont be another milky and have to make that decision to rest.. He is peed off now and you dont want to have to be doing the same thing...

Well done for getting back in the gym, no more fcukin about brother, steady she goes please X


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> yes mate Diggy is right be warned and dont go too hard to quick... you shouldnt be dissapointed with anything this week as long as your back in the gym mate and training then thats a massive hurdle surely...
> 
> give it a few weeks getting back into the swing of things and then start getting them weights up..
> 
> ...


top man.... genuinely wasnt going to heavy tho mate, it was more the motion that was annoying it.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

andy said:


> top man.... genuinely wasnt going to heavy tho mate, it was more the motion that was annoying it.


i dont care if you have to go down to the bar on its own just to get a safe comfortable movement , that is still good enough mate


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> i dont care if you have to go down to the bar on its own just to get a safe comfortable movement , that is still good enough mate


yep, probably will do that... what dyou reckon about shoulders? im thinking thatll probably be ok???


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i should think shoulders are going to be your biggest trial mate to be fair, working the muscles around you traps is going to put some pressure on your trap.. like i say just really light to feel it again slowly upping the weight, and i mean slowly as in over next 6 weeks not the next 5 days !!!


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> i should think shoulders are going to be your biggest trial mate to be fair, working the muscles around you traps is going to put some pressure on your trap.. like i say just really light to feel it again slowly upping the weight, and i mean slowly as in over next 6 weeks not the next 5 days !!!


im going to start with just the bar, one good thing tho, I AM GOING TO FCK MY LEGS UP TO BUGGERY.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

andy said:


> im going to start with just the bar, one good thing tho, I AM GOING TO FCK MY LEGS UP TO BUGGERY.


thats fair enough, just watch squats as the bar will be sitting on your traps or nearabouts mate...


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes mate, take it slowly. People talk about adding weight to the bar and about increasing resistance to force growth but it doesn't have to happen yesterday. I have regularly gone 3,4 or even 5 weeks before putting up the weight as I knew I wasn't ready. Don't think of it as 'not improving' - I call it consolidation of what I have already achieved, and I usually find that after a period of consolidation the weights then jump up almost of their own accord for a while. Good luck with your training, mate, and all the best.


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> thats fair enough, just watch squats as the bar will be sitting on your traps or nearabouts mate...


FCCCUUUUUUUUUUUUUUKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Yes mate, take it slowly. People talk about adding weight to the bar and about increasing resistance to force growth but it doesn't have to happen yesterday. I have regularly gone 3,4 or even 5 weeks before putting up the weight as I knew I wasn't ready. Don't think of it as 'not improving' - I call it consolidation of what I have already achieved, and I usually find that after a period of consolidation the weights then jump up almost of their own accord for a while. Good luck with your training, mate, and all the best.


wise words mate. respect


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

andy said:


> FCCCUUUUUUUUUUUUUUKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


unless you do front squats ???


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

woke up this morning, back sore. didnt go heavy at all on back yesterday, but still got DOMS...good tho. chest still sore as well.

went to the gym and done shoulders and surprisingly, done pretty well on the press. raises were a bit niggly, but i went light and got through them.

i ab-fu-so-ucking-lutely knocked the sh1t out of my legs.....basically told the rest of my body...THIS IS HOW ITS DONE!!!

didnt do squats tho cos bar was right on my trap.

food-wise, its not been great today, couple of shakes, handful of nuts, then took the family out for tea so ended up eating a big pizza. my body fats at 18% now, so im going to stick in some cardio tomorrow and burn that fkn pizza off on the treadmill.

all in all, a decent day, i walked out the gym feeling happy with what i did.

not looking forward to negotiating stairs tomorrow tho


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2011)

Can't beat walking out believing you gave it your all, it's sh1t when you think the opposite!

Hope you enjoyed the Pizza, meat feast of some sort I hope


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

R0B said:


> Can't beat walking out believing you gave it your all, it's sh1t when you think the opposite!
> 
> Hope you enjoyed the Pizza, meat feast of some sort I hope


it was a 16" pepperoni and chicken and it was the bollocks......i feel so dirty now tho....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

andy said:


> it was a 16" pepperoni and chicken and it was the bollocks......i feel so dirty now tho....


you are dirty ya filthy little cnut lol !!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2011)

andy said:


> it was a 16" pepperoni and chicken and it was the bollocks......i feel so dirty now tho....


Good Choice!

That's your cheat day gone is it?


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

R0B said:


> Good Choice!
> 
> That's your cheat day gone is it?


haha. spot on, im going to do a hugh jackman for a few days now and finish off those chicken breasts...

hmmmm.....wonder if booker do bulk brocolli???


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

woke up today. trap sore. shoulders sore. tris sore. back sore. chest...still sore.

im just going for the cardio today i think.......


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

andy said:


> woke up today. trap sore. shoulders sore. tris sore. back sore. chest...still sore.
> 
> im just going for the cardio today i think.......


you better bloody be lol !!!


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> you better bloody be lol !!!


defo mate...the funny thing is, my legs are fine?!?


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

Get jack3d up and hit that Chest 

Or, have a day off and hit it hard tomorrow !


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

R0B said:


> Get jack3d up and hit that Chest
> 
> Or, have a day off and hit it hard tomorrow !


im not even sure about tomorrow mate....im reeealy sore, and ive been going light as fck! like i said, i smashed my legs yesterday and theyre fine.......confused...... :wacko:


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

Hopefully all will be well come next week when your body has realised your back on it!


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

tell you what, im up against it here.... i feel like sh1t today, sore throat, sore head....i think my soreness from yesterday wasnt training, but maybe a virus coming on, its been going around.

no gym today, and no food as ive no appetite...just water.

im going to get some penicillin down my neck, and some vitamin c and get this fkn cold or whatever it is out of me.

p1ssed right off.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

That's pretty sh1te mate. Don't help with weather going from one extreme to the other!!


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

R0B said:


> That's pretty sh1te mate. Don't help with weather going from one extreme to the other!!


its more annoying than anything rob, but at least i know why im sore all over, im thinking my immune systems went down as well, due to me training.

its just a wee hurdle i suppose.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

Aye, you'll only come back stronger Andy.

Hopefully you'll be back on it Monday / Tuesday


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

R0B said:


> Aye, you'll only come back stronger Andy.
> 
> Hopefully you'll be back on it Monday / Tuesday


heres hoping mate. :angry:


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

How's this week looking Andy?

Hope all is well.


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

R0B said:


> How's this week looking Andy?
> 
> Hope all is well.


hiya mate.... im going to rest for a wee bit longer i think.....i went back too soon ( against practically everyones advice) and the trap is just niggling too much. ive decided to just be patient.

i was speaking to flinty about this last night on another thread and he said he had a feeling id go back to soon, but you know what its like when your sitting around doing nowt....you just want to be in the gym.

its not p1ssing me off as much now though, ive become used to the fact that waiting till its healed properly is going to do me better in the long run.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

andy said:


> hiya mate.... im going to rest for a wee bit longer i think.....i went back too soon ( against practically everyones advice) and the trap is just niggling too much. ive decided to just be patient.
> 
> i was speaking to flinty about this last night on another thread and he said he had a feeling id go back to soon, but you know what its like when your sitting around doing nowt....you just want to be in the gym.
> 
> its not p1ssing me off as much now though, ive become used to the fact that waiting till its healed properly is going to do me better in the long run.


Yeah it is best buddy,

Just think of those newbie gains


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

R0B said:


> Yeah it is best buddy,
> 
> Just think of those newbie gains


ehhhh........whats with avi?


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

andy said:


> ehhhh........whats with avi?


Lol, popped It on as it was a bargain 

£52 for all that ! Inc delivery as it's free.


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

R0B said:


> Lol, popped It on as it was a bargain
> 
> £52 for all that ! Inc delivery as it's free.


aye...i just read your post....thats good like..


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

good to see you back in here Andy, just cos your not training still let us know how your getting on, and diet your using and how your feeling brother X


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

cheers mate.....as i said to rob, im not p1ssed off any more, im just biding my time.

dietwise....spot on. packed in the sh1te and eating nice and healthy, had a few cans of cider the other night but apart from that, lots of good foods, and im really into my veggies just now for some reason..


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

andy said:


> cheers mate.....as i said to rob, im not p1ssed off any more, im just biding my time.
> 
> dietwise....spot on. packed in the sh1te and eating nice and healthy, had a few cans of cider the other night but apart from that, lots of good foods, and *im really into my veggies *just now for some reason..


dont let fatstuff hear you talk about veg pmsl.. i love it too mate ...


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> dont let fatstuff hear you talk about veg pmsl.. i love it too mate ...


Loving broccoli and parsnips at the moment


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0B said:


> Loving broccoli and parsnips at the moment


aww mate roast parsnips are fcukin awesome !!


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

R0B said:


> Loving broccoli and parsnips at the moment


brocolli.....yes

parsnips? just like white carrots to me...neither like nor dislike.

green beans....j'adooore


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

andy said:


> brocolli.....yes
> 
> parsnips? just like white carrots to me...neither like nor dislike.
> 
> green beans....j'adooore


Good day to you sir !!

Lol.

Parsnips are my weekend treat lol, roasting tray, lapped in honey,olive oil and voila! GORGEOUS mate.

I do like green beans though


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

R0B said:


> Loving broccoli and parsnips at the moment


Root Veg, any of them, love them all!

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2011)

Andy!

When are you back in business buddy?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

yeah andy ya cnut what the fcuk is going off ?? looks like fcukin Milkys journal :whistling:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

almost as bad as me!


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

physio today..12.30...find out what the score is then...im being patient..


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

physio today...

theyve recommended i leave it for at least another month...they see an improvement in motion/posture etc..(i think im back to normal again) but say i should be safe, not sorry.

tbh. im not that bothered. ive learned to be patient, and the time off has helped me really concentrate on diet....so when i get back to the gym, ill have both parts nailed..


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2011)

andy said:


> physio today...
> 
> theyve recommended i leave it for at least another month...they see an improvement in motion/posture etc..(i think im back to normal again) but say i should be safe, not sorry.
> 
> tbh. im not that bothered. ive learned to be patient, and the time off has helped me really concentrate on diet....so when i get back to the gym, ill have both parts nailed..


Still a kick in the nuts, but like you say. You'll be firing on all cylinders when you get back on it!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

I will be keeping an eye on this my watch loving friend!!

Get stuck in mate and good luck!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2011)

Subbed matey, only just seen this pal sorry.

Good luck with it all m8, get yourself back fit and nice and steady does it.


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

thanks guys...appreciate it..


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

Bump!

'cos your online lol


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

hiya mate.....

really funny you should bump this as i was thinking of posting anyway......

im considering joining a gym on monday as ive had enough of doing nowt.....

not a bit of pain any more, and my weight is slowly creeping back up as well as bf.

diet in the last week has gone out the window, and i think if i dont get in a gym, then itll get worse...

the gym im looking at is Team Parente gym in edinburgh...

£60 for 3 months and is owned by a guy who also does mma...

a real spit and sawdust place which is a world away from the places im used to...


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

andy said:


> hiya mate.....
> 
> really funny you should bump this as i was thinking of posting anyway......
> 
> ...


You know what I'm gonna say.....

Get on it!!!

Glad you are well buddy.

No harm in starting something to see how you get on.....

Then you can get this journal back up and running


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

andy said:


> hiya mate.....
> 
> really funny you should bump this as i was thinking of posting anyway......
> 
> ...


bout time mate i was starting to think you never actually trained and was just a **** that kept coming here for male attention lol X


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> bout time mate i was starting to think you never actually trained and was just a **** that kept coming here for male attention lol X


aaahh...nowt gets past you eh?????


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

the new gym does a lot of classes as well...mma, boxing, kickboxing etc...

i fancy boxing...i done a wee bit when i was younger and just fancy something a bit different......


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

andy said:


> the new gym does a lot of classes as well...mma, boxing, kickboxing etc...
> 
> i fancy boxing...i done a wee bit when i was younger and just fancy something a bit different......


Have you tried mma training!!

My god it's hard, did it a few years back and first session..... Threw up when I got to the car lol.

This was the instructor ....










Looks can be deceiving, she would kick anyone's ar5e !!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

yes but who wouldnt let her lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> yes but who wouldnt let her lol


Paul


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

R0B said:


> Have you tried mma training!!
> 
> My god it's hard, did it a few years back and first session..... Threw up when I got to the car lol.
> 
> ...


i aint tried it mate...but i spoke to the guy and a 2hr session involves going running up the hills for an hour, then right back into the gym for an hour of grappling, bags...being sick, crying etc.....

EDIT: some instructor btw....


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

andy said:


> i aint tried it mate...but i spoke to the guy and a 2hr session involves going running up the hills for an hour, then right back into the gym for an hour of grappling, bags...being sick, crying etc.....
> 
> EDIT: some instructor btw....


Yeah they don't take any prisoners do they!

Google her - Zara Phythian 

She's a really nice woman and knows her stuff!


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

went to the new gym this morning at 6am to pay for 3 months membership and it was closed!!!!!

not a good sign as theyre meant to be open at 6 every morning...

ill try again tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2011)

andy said:


> went to the new gym this morning at 6am to pay for 3 months membership and it was closed!!!!!
> 
> not a good sign as theyre meant to be open at 6 every morning...
> 
> ill try again tomorrow.


Well thats a bit gash isnt it!

Bet you cant wait?!


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

R0B said:


> Well thats a bit gash isnt it!
> 
> Bet you cant wait?!


i was royally ****ed off when i saw the gates were closed this morning mate i tell you....

ive got a sh1tty cold as well just now but i thought " im not going to let that fcuking stop me"..

CLOSED......

I think the gym is run by the one guy...not like a chain or anything like that..so he may have been running late......saying that....i like to get in early and do my stuff and if it aint open at the said times...then....is it worth it??


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2011)

andy said:


> i was royally ****ed off when i saw the gates were closed this morning mate i tell you....
> 
> ive got a sh1tty cold as well just now but i thought " im not going to let that fcuking stop me"..
> 
> ...


That's the problem with those kinda gyms, I used to go to one but when it wasn't open sometimes it got annoying lol.

So back to the chains


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

R0B said:


> So back to the chains


ill give it another chance first.

could have been anything...family emergency etc.....

if it opens at 6.......ill go for 6;15.......if it aint open by then........

TAKE MY MONEY RICHARD BRANSON!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2011)

andy said:


> ill give it another chance first.
> 
> could have been anything...family emergency etc.....
> 
> ...


Suppose give em the benefit of the doubt 

Then go see Richard


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i hope you ran around the carpark for 20 minutes instead mate !!!!!


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> i hope you ran around the carpark for 20 minutes instead mate !!!!!


aye....i did......shoutin "open up you cnut!!!!":lol:


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

went to gym this morning..(my old one...not the new one) for a session.

happily boosting along doing shoulders and my trap started hurting.

i actually give up...

i dont know what to do....

i feel so annoyed/****ed off/upset right now.

im just thinking "fcuk this"


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2011)

andy said:


> went to gym this morning..(my old one...not the new one) for a session.
> 
> happily boosting along doing shoulders and my trap started hurting.
> 
> ...


At least you went, thats the main thing.

So whats the plan..... I can imagine its getting pretty annoying to say the least!

Back to physio then?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear this mate. It may be easier to say but this is where mental strength is more important than physical strength. Force yourself to look at the long term picture. Best of luck to you bro:thumbup1:


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

what do guys with long term injuries do?????

there must be something


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

R0B said:


> At least you went, thats the main thing.
> 
> So whats the plan..... I can imagine its getting pretty annoying to say the least!
> 
> Back to physio then?


i honestly dont know mate...at the mo...i feel like giving up...i know thats a sh1t attitude, but i was really positive for ages and now i fcuking cant stand my sh1tty trap. i want to cut the cnut off


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2011)

andy said:


> i honestly dont know mate...at the mo...i feel like giving up...i know thats a sh1t attitude, but i was really positive for ages and now i fcuking cant stand my sh1tty trap. i want to cut the cnut off


I'm crap with advice on injuries, I think you need to suffer with one to advise.

You've had a fair amount of r&r havent you, would more help....I don't think it would?!


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

R0B said:


> I'm crap with advice on injuries, I think you need to suffer with one to advise.
> 
> You've had a fair amount of r&r havent you, would more help....I don't think it would?!


i dont think it would either mate. thats why i dont know where to go next.

ive been so fcuking patient and i STILL cant do fcuk all.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I lost six months+ of training of any kind 4 years ago when I bust two disc in my back. I couldn't get out of bed for a month. You just take it one step at a time, in a year you'll have forgotten all about this injury. Can you still train legs? Improve your cardio? Bring up your core? All these will put you in a much stronger position for the future, as well as creating a work and training ethic and adding some discipline to your daily activities. I know it sounds like a cliche, but a positive mental attitude was the single, most important factor in my recovery. The power of the mind is awesome.


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

Mingster said:


> I lost six months+ of training of any kind 4 years ago when I bust two disc in my back. I couldn't get out of bed for a month. You just take it one step at a time, in a year you'll have forgotten all about this injury. Can you still train legs? Improve your cardio? Bring up your core? All these will put you in a much stronger position for the future, as well as creating a work and training ethic and adding some discipline to your daily activities. I know it sounds like a cliche, but a positive mental attitude was the single, most important factor in my recovery. The power of the mind is awesome.


yeah mate...i can do do legs, cardio etc..... but im really frustrated its going to take so long to do upper body.

your advice btw...is excellent.

reps


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

andy said:


> yeah mate...i can do do legs, cardio etc..... but im really frustrated its going to take so long to do upper body.
> 
> your advice btw...is excellent.
> 
> reps


Cheers bro. TBH the help I received from the NHS was pretty poor. I got together with a guy I knew who was a retired sports physio and we put together a programme of core work that I still use today. If you could find someone who specialises in sports injuries I think you'd get better advice. Deep tissue massage is another technique I've tried with some success - painful but it works lol.

And, above all else, refuse to let it beat you. Get angry, get mad, and overcome that bloody trap:thumbup1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

andy said:


> went to gym this morning..(my old one...not the new one) for a session.
> 
> happily boosting along doing shoulders and my trap started hurting.
> 
> ...


Mate we all have these periods of time training trust me.

Just have a breather and watch a few vids on Youtube... :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

you might just have to try and do other stuff in the gym mate and try and get over it a little bit.. it might be sore cos your working it mate. dont just sit there waiting for it to get better, try stretching it and moving it more , do other stuff that dont cause it to hurt so much, dont train shoulders mate do chest and back core, legs , cardio arms , they cant all hurt your trap mate surely ..

you have to get your head right pal more than anything or its going to eat you alive !!!!


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

this is what being a member of this forum is all about...

when you feel like youve hit rock bottom and need friends and good advice, theres always people there with wise words.

thank you guys...i really appreciate your comments.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2011)

andy said:


> this is what being a member of this forum is all about...
> 
> when you feel like youve hit rock bottom and need friends and good advice, theres always people there with wise words.
> 
> thank you guys...i really appreciate your comments.


I think I speak for everyone when I say this, your a quality member on here, really well loved and a top laugh! Oh and a brilliant part time detective  ( nocarbs thread  )

You my man deserve everyone's time of the day!

You'll defo pull through this Andy.

We're all here to chip in


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0B said:


> I think I speak for everyone when I say this, your a quality member on here, really well loved and a top laugh! Oh and a brilliant part time detective  ( nocarbs thread  )
> 
> You my man deserve everyone's time of the day!
> 
> ...


^^^^^^^^ HERE HERE !!!!


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

R0B said:


> I think I speak for everyone when I say this, your a quality member on here, really well loved and a top laugh! Oh and a brilliant part time detective  ( nocarbs thread  )
> 
> You my man deserve everyone's time of the day!
> 
> ...


thanks rob....i know ive just basically said it, but you guys have made me feel a lot better.....

if it werent for you lot, i probably really would give up, im that down at the mo..

amazing how you can make friends without ever actually meeting face to face.

:beer:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

andy said:


> thanks rob....i know ive just basically said it, but you guys have made me feel a lot better.....
> 
> if it werent for you lot, i probably really would give up, im that down at the mo..
> 
> ...


it is amazing mate, even better when you do meet up face to face and forge a real friendship from it ....

you will be ok mate just dont ever give up , the rest of your life is a long time to have given up on, its just a fcukin bump in the road in comparison, so much more stuff you can do without worrying about a TRAP not feeling right... set yourself a goal until end of january mate even if its to run a mile on treadmill in a certain time.. keep focused in that goal until you achieve it, then set another one... then eventually you will be lean and fit and ready to set another goal ...

ALL about focus mate no matter what your doing just focus and achieve that goal 1 step at a time xx


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> it is amazing mate, even better when you do meet up face to face and forge a real friendship from it ....
> 
> you will be ok mate just dont ever give up , the rest of your life is a long time to have given up on, its just a fcukin bump in the road in comparison, so much more stuff you can do without worrying about a TRAP not feeling right... set yourself a goal until end of january mate even if its to run a mile on treadmill in a certain time.. keep focused in that goal until you achieve it, then set another one... then eventually you will be lean and fit and ready to set another goal ...
> 
> ALL about focus mate no matter what your doing just focus and achieve that goal 1 step at a time xx


yeah mate...good advice...although the if you remember, when i first fcked my trap...it affected everything...posture ,form etc....

i know youre saying theres plenty i can get on with , but tbh, im scared ill fck it up like the last time.....i couldnt even walk properly because of the pain shooting down my spine...

your advice is taken on board tho mate, as always, and im going to look at what i CAN do...im not going to talk BS and say im feeling ok now, because im genuinely p1ssed off right now.....but hey.......ill get through it.

in the words of the Beatles.............

"i get by with a little help from my friends"


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I tried for months to get on with it with my shoulder fu*ked mate and TBH resting was the best move l made, it half killed me with frustration but it worked.


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

Milky said:


> I tried for months to get on with it with my shoulder fu*ked mate and TBH resting was the best move l made, it half killed me with frustration but it worked.


i know mate...i have rested and felt no pain at all until i went back....i thought everything was ok...obviously its not.

youre right about it half killing you with frustration btw.....

i feel like im getting fatter and weaker


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

andy said:


> i know mate...i have rested and felt no pain at all until i went back....i thought everything was ok...obviously its not.
> 
> youre right about it half killing you with frustration btw.....
> 
> i feel like im getting fatter and weaker


Every move l make with my left arm / shoulder gives me a " twinge " mate, even in bed l cant move without feeling a bit of pain but l work around it now and lay off the heavy DB's.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2011)

Just sucks in general I bet! We all know you've been resting loads, so it's not like you've been a côck about it.

I think Tass is doing some injections for a niggle he has, maybe worth looking in to see how he gets on.....


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

R0B said:


> Just sucks in general I bet! We all know you've been resting loads, so it's not like you've been a côck about it.
> 
> I think Tass is doing some injections for a niggle he has, maybe worth looking in to see how he gets on.....


cortisone mate?


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2011)

andy said:


> cortisone mate?


Check last couple of days from Tass, im not clued up on this (yet  ) but would be worth looking at to see how he gets on 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=129190


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

just back from doing an hour of cardio.

half an hour on the treadmill, half an hour on the rowing machine. (took it easy on this)

i was jealous as fcuk of the guys giving it big licks on the weights...but what can you do...

i dont really know how im feeling right now...

happy to at least be in a gym...or ****ed off cos i cant really do much.

anyway....just thought id update.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

About time you fcukin updated

Glad to hear your crackin on with it tho mate... Any idea how much longer it'll be before you can start lifting again?


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

Breda said:


> About time you fcukin updated
> 
> Glad to hear your crackin on with it tho mate... Any idea how much longer it'll be before you can start lifting again?


ive been in touch with physio mate...i need to wait on a callback from them...

i probably COULD lift, but like ive said, i had pain shooting up and down my spine the first time and im scared ill do it again.

just need to wait and see what physio say.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

andy said:


> ive been in touch with physio mate...i need to wait on a callback from them...
> 
> i probably COULD lift, but like ive said, i had pain shooting up and down my spine the first time and im scared ill do it again.
> 
> just need to wait and see what physio say.


I hear ya mate no point in riskin it

Must feel sh!t tho walking into the gym and not bein able to lift things... That would wind me up severly

I hope you get the all clear soon tho mate


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

Breda said:


> I hear ya mate no point in riskin it
> 
> Must feel sh!t tho walking into the gym and not bein able to lift things... That would wind me up severly
> 
> I hope you get the all clear soon tho mate


cheers man....and yes...it DOES wind you up


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

fasted cardio this morning, same as yesterday, 1/2 hr treadmill, 1/2 hr rowing machine....i need to shed that extra BF ive put back on.

i actually enjoyed it??!!???

as i type, i have 2 trout baking in the oven with salt pepper and lemon.

mmmm..


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

good man...

what goal have you set yourself mate ???? just to get rid of the extra BF pal ???


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> good man...
> 
> what goal have you set yourself mate ???? just to get rid of the extra BF pal ???


yeah mate....cut that BF down and then after xmas ( fcuking hopefully i swear to god)...get on it and start dabbling in AAS.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

andy said:


> yeah mate....cut that BF down and then after xmas ( fcuking hopefully i swear to god)...get on it and start dabbling in AAS.


Dont dabble bro dive in both feet 1st

You'll be back in no time fella, where thers a will theres a way


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

Breda said:


> Dont dabble bro dive in both feet 1st
> 
> You'll be back in no time fella, where thers a will theres a way


He's right Andy, you'll be back in business before you know it, a little AAS will kick you back into touch!

By Jan I bet you could drop 2/3% of BF, then go on a destruction path of mass building, dbol, Test, good food and then BOOM.......!!

Andy is back


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

R0B said:


> He's right Andy, you'll be back in business before you know it, a little AAS will kick you back into touch!
> 
> By Jan I bet you could drop 2/3% of BF, then go on a destruction path of mass building, dbol, Test, good food and then BOOM.......!!
> 
> Andy is back


spot on with the dbol/test mate....i think thats the best way to start off.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

andy said:


> spot on with the dbol/test mate....i think thats the best way to start off.


Working for me lol.

What is your weight & height bro....


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

R0B said:


> Working for me lol.
> 
> What is your weight & height bro....


at the moment, 14 stone.

5 ft 11.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

andy said:


> at the moment, 14 stone.
> 
> 5 ft 11.


Whats the goal once everything's 100%?


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

R0B said:


> Whats the goal once everything's 100%?


put on solid mass mate....and work on my chest...its my worst part.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

andy said:


> put on solid mass mate....and work on my chest...its my worst part.


what about your face mate thats fcukin hideous lol....

So i want to see it written down on here your goals, and set them out on monthly order so we can make sure your sticking to them,,, get this journal working for you mate

Goasl. when how you going to achieve it , what you need to do to achieve them

then fcukin update XX


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

mixed things up a wee bit today..

i took a jog around the block a few times instead of going to the gym.

i think running on a treadmill is far easier than actually running....is that just me???

2 wholemeal toast with 4 eggs and ham followed by a shake for breakfast.

im just about to tuck into pasta boiled with 2 oxo cubes with onions and garlic.....

protein bar after that.

tea tonight is steak with new potatoes and a fcuking mountain of veg.


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

just because im doing it doesnt mean i have to like it.

i......hate......cardio.

healthy curry made by the wife tonight...diets been clean all day.

cheat night tomorrow.

:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

andy said:


> just because im doing it doesnt mean i have to like it.
> 
> i......hate......cardio.
> 
> ...


Me too :lol:

Calories are my friend !!

Mmmm, curry  Enjoy it buddy.

Whats on the cheat menu tomorrow.....


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

R0B said:


> Me too :lol:
> 
> Calories are my friend !!
> 
> ...


it will be a pizza in some form or other mate....

mmmm....melted cheeeeeeeese.

i looked like a [email protected] today....i wore wrist and ankle weights for cardio...

got to do something right?????

mock me if you must....


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

andy said:


> it will be a pizza in some form or other mate....
> 
> mmmm....melted cheeeeeeeese.
> 
> ...


No mocking mate, do what you need to do 

But I'll not forget it, it's in the pi55 take bank for another day


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

Well have to get you a sweat band m8 haha


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

Dave said:


> Well have to get you a sweat band m8 haha


and some tight lycra.....


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

had the vicar and his good lady wife round last night for a few glasses of port and sweet sherry:whistling:, so feeling a bit groggy this morning.

cheat night tonight anyway......bring on the pizza.

plans for tomorrow are take the family for a walk up the hills...the kids love it up there and its a good long walk.....decent cardio.

then back into the gym on monday.


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

was going to go for a walk up the hills today for a bit of cardio, but it snowed overnight, so thats a no-no now.

its my sons 5th bday tomorrow, so were just going to get people round today instead to give him his pressies etc....

back into the gym tomorrow...


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2011)

HAPPY 5th BIRTHDAY TO HIM!!

Have a good day then buddy


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2011)

Happy b'day to the little fella m8


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Happy birthday blessings and greetings for the yoot man bro


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

sam says "thanks muscle dudes"


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Breda said:


> Happy birthday blessings and greetings for the yoot man bro


x2


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Is he really ginger? Lol

Cute kid mate, he'll break a few hearts with those eyes


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

Breda said:


> Is he really ginger? Lol
> 
> Cute kid mate, he'll break a few hearts with those eyes


yeah mate...two of my kids are ginger....dont know how.........although the postman has red hair....................


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

no cardio yesterday....:sad: just chilled with the family instead.

going out shopping with the missus today and then were BOTH going to look at a new gym as she thinks shes getting fat..(shes a size 10) lol

cardio this afternoon...i pulled out my pullup bar and im going to give it a wee bash later on today...

not had brekkie yet, but its going to be an omelette of some form or other.

with all this sh1tty cardio, im thinking of leaving ukm and joining www.notabodybuilderjustpretendingtobebutreallyjustafitnessfreak.co.uk


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

andy said:


> no cardio yesterday....:sad: just chilled with the family instead.
> 
> going out shopping with the missus today and then were BOTH going to look at a new gym as she thinks shes getting fat..(shes a size 10) lol
> 
> ...


Bye mate , good luck X


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Bye mate , good luck X


**** sake...i expected a few tears at least.....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

andy said:


> **** sake...i expected a few tears at least.....


well im crying with laughter lol !!! X


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> well im crying with laughter lol !!! X


i know youre just suppressing your real feelings mate....its ok.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2011)

Hope you've had fun shopping


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

andy said:


> yeah mate...two of my kids are ginger....dont know how.........although the postman has red hair....................


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

went for cardio....done 45 mins on the bike...15 mins rowing machine....

came home to a plate of meat, tatties and veg:thumb:

had a shot on the pullup bar....narrow grip and wide grip.......

man oh man oh man oh man oh man...........

THAT FELT GOOOOOOD!!!!!!

i feel well pumped at the mo....no pain...

on the downside , looked in the mirror, as you do when you feel pumped, and the mirror may as well have said "stop looking you fat cnut.."

pull ups again tomorrow.

dbol and test e on order.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2011)

Boom!!

Dbol and Test on order 

I'd smash that mirror up, then see who's laughing :lol: (I wouldn't really, I'm a kitten PMSL)

No twinges then mate.... That's good news 

So your making progress buddy, that's the main thing


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

R0B said:


> Boom!!
> 
> Dbol and Test on order
> 
> ...


cheers bro....im on a wee bit of a high just now...

pull up bar is above my bedroom door at the mo and i cant stop doing them:lol:

heres a question for you or anyone who knows...

can aas help you push through pain barriers??

because they give extra strength/general wellbeing, can they help you ignore pain?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2011)

andy said:


> cheers bro....im on a wee bit of a high just now...
> 
> pull up bar is above my bedroom door at the mo and i cant stop doing them:lol:
> 
> ...


Wicked! You sound happy mate 

Lol. Mines there too, best place for it 

Hmmm, I'd say yes. But not in a pain killing sense, more of a mask over the original injury.

The reason I say this, is because I did my back in a few years ago, always had a niggle and after driving for an hour or so I'd be in agony!! But, since a little Dbol cycle in July, it's not returned.....

Docs said it was a trapped nerve. But I kid not, it's not been back since


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

andy said:


> cheers bro....im on a wee bit of a high just now...
> 
> pull up bar is above my bedroom door at the mo and i cant stop doing them:lol:
> 
> ...


 i will tell you the honest truth from my experience, since taking the gear my shoulder pain has dissapeared virtually, not saying it is the gear but im sure a bit of extra fluid on your bones will act as a bit of a damper.. and the fact that gear will obviously help you recover quicker you may just be ok mate !!!


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

woke up this morning with sore shoulders, sides, and back.....ive really missed that feeling

just about to go to the new gym, not a member yet, just paying for the day...my missus isnt coming because she thinks its too small!!??

3 toast, 4 eggs gone in about a minute...

im feeling pretty good today....a lot better than last week when i wanted to pack it all in.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

andy said:


> woke up this morning with sore shoulders, sides, and back.....ive really missed that feeling
> 
> just about to go to the new gym, not a member yet, just paying for the day...my missus isnt coming because she thinks its too small!!??
> 
> ...


yeah but we will let you off with that ****** moment XX


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> yeah but we will let you off with that ****** moment XX


 :lol: PMSL


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

cardio was good today....did an hour on the treadmill at an incline.

i was knackered, but it loosened up all my sore bits.

had lunch with the wife at some posh place, so had a smoked salmon salad....got home, still hungry...had 2 boiled eggs and a shake.

im going to make tuna patties tonight and just have them...i feel guilty about carbs at night just now.

if im not sore tomorrow, ill get on the pullup bar, and see what i can do.

i want to go for 10 sets of 10..wide and narrow.

if i can manage that ok, ill try them weighted next week maybe.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2011)

Good cardio session there mate!

Have fun on the pull up bar, you'll be surprised how much that'll help when you get back in the gym


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

andy said:


> cardio was good today....did an hour on the treadmill at an incline.
> 
> i was knackered, but it loosened up all my sore bits.
> 
> ...


Good work Andy, keep it going, and smash out those reps tomorrow - no excuses! :lol:


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

10x10 wide....10x10 narrow on the bar today....felt really easy......going to do it weighted later on.

im going to set up my weight bench that i have out the back and see what i can do chest wise....

im quite excited....no pain.......starting to enjoy cardio!!??

and i havent even started on the aas yet


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2011)

andy said:


> 10x10 wide....10x10 narrow on the bar today....felt really easy......going to do it weighted later on.
> 
> im going to set up my weight bench that i have out the back and see what i can do chest wise....
> 
> ...


That's good work there andy, these little steps are only going to lead you to one place...... the gym 

How are you feeling.... any twinges?


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

ive not been on for a while....

at the moment, i have a few personal things going on that need sorted out.

once they are, normal service will resume.

may i just take this opportunity to wish all my friends at UKM a very merry christmas and a happy new year.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

good to see you mate, hope you sort out your stuff mate and get back to it !!!!X


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2011)

Good to hear from you Andy!

Merry Xmas too!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Merry christmas and hopefully a great new yr mate...


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2011)

Merry Christmas pal, have a good un. Steer clear off the buckfast m8 haha


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2011)

Hope you've had a good day Andy!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

yeah big andy - come see us all real soon xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New Year Andy!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Happ NY Andy, where the fcuk are you ??


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

right......

things are starting to get back to normal for me and mine.......

ive missed this place i can tell you....

sooooooooooo.........

anybody want to let me know whats been going on??? any funny threads??? fights...new journals?????

ive got a lot of reading to to do in my subscribed journals, so if anyone wants to give me a rundown...that would be bloody smashing.

i hope all you guys had a cracking xmas and new year btw....

and i hope youre all ready for my [email protected] comments as well.

:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2012)

welcome back pal, youve missed a few classic threads

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/male-animal/161930-gayest-member-uk-muscle.html best one to date, really cringe worthy hahaha poor sod

Other than that nowt new, few new journals up im sure youll get into them.

You have a good xmas and new year m8?


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

yeah mate xmas and new year were good...a few problems going on at the same time...i pmed a few guys about it but not everyone....didnt want to bring everyone down at xmas time.

i see a few of you have been hooking up.......

nice one......


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

also, can i just say to the guys i spoke to over xmas and new year....thank s for the kind words.

they were much appreciated...

we might all be fcuking ugly metal lifting brutes on here..but most of us have kind hearts as well.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2012)

Aye m8 started training with milky, his gym was a bit closer than my old one so thought why not. Hes a top fella, certainly putting me through my paces m8.

Flinty and Rob are coming down this sunday apparently so just mentally preparing for that mega session haha

Glad your all sorted now pal, nothing worse than stress and whatnot


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

Dave said:


> Aye m8 started training with milky, his gym was a bit closer than my old one so thought why not. Hes a top fella, certainly putting me through my paces m8.
> 
> Flinty and Rob are coming down this sunday apparently so just mentally preparing for that mega session haha
> 
> Glad your all sorted now pal, nothing worse than stress and whatnot


the 4 of you in 1 gym?????

youll need to film it mate or some pics...thatll be good.

glad im not close by


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2012)

Aye looking forward to it, will try and get some pics in


----------

